# Backyard Trapline



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm lucky enough to live next to that one house in the neighborhood. Yep that house, you know the guy he's a collector of all things. Well periodically he has things living under his shed. I'm guilty of feeding the birds. I filled the feeders for the first time in months. A couple of days later my wife says we have a little (friend). Off to Tractor Supply I go. They had one trap left. I rigged it with peanut butter and finch seed. It took two days but I got him. 

He looks prime!!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh, Rats.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

There is something immensely satisfying about a successful backyard/garage/kitchen catch. Nice job!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nicely done!

I had one under my shed a while back so I sat there with a BB gun for hours on my back porch until he showed his face. Good times


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Bax* said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> I had one under my shed a while back so I sat there with a BB gun for hours on my back porch until he showed his face. Good times


I did the same thing a couple of years ago. My pellet gun doesn't hit the same place twice. It took several tries but I finally got him. He must of been hungry and dumb because he kept coming back under the feeders lol


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

I know that house, cause we live right next to it too. Waiting for a good windstorm to blow it away, but until then, we have to deal with a constant stream of rats. Currently have a dozen snap traps, 2 have-a-heart traps, and 2 YouTube inspired roller traps. So far 4 rats in 2 days of trapping (all on the snap traps) and 1 very upset squirrel in the HAH. I think it's just a reflection of how bad our infestation is. Our neighbor has been sitting in a blind with a slingshot and I'm trying to get somebody with crazed terriers to come by. Also trying to devise a CO2 generating system to suffocate the colonies living under our chicken coop that have gotten trap smart...happy to hear ideas.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Kodoz- can you soak em out? Put a hose in one hole, cover the rest up, and leave one hole for them to run out of and put a bucket, garbage can, or something like that to hold them? 

CO2 may work by putting something over a 4 wheeler exhaust and put the hose down the rat hole, but would that kill chickens? Can you just poison them?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> I had one under my shed a while back so I sat there with a BB gun for hours on my back porch until he showed his face. Good times


I do this with the raccoons in my yard.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

caddis8 said:


> Kodoz- can you soak em out? Put a hose in one hole, cover the rest up, and leave one hole for them to run out of and put a bucket, garbage can, or something like that to hold them?
> 
> CO2 may work by putting something over a 4 wheeler exhaust and put the hose down the rat hole, but would that kill chickens? Can you just poison them?


Garden hose to a running truck exhaust works FANTASTIC. I fought gophers off and on for years with poison, traps... you name it. I finally used the hose trick, stuffed it in a fresh hole and sealed it up... ran the truck for a good hour. it pumped CO2 through every hole there was. Been 10 years now without a single gopher. :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Garden hose to a running truck exhaust works FANTASTIC. I fought gophers off and on for years with poison, traps... you name it. I finally used the hose trick, stuffed it in a fresh hole and sealed it up... ran the truck for a good hour. it pumped CO2 through every hole there was. Been 10 years now without a single gopher. :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


I had a pocket gopher show up in our yard last year, first one ever. That thing was a pain in the butt. Took a few days to catch, but we finally got it. They are nasty critters.

Don't know how this one showed up.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

I place "Ramik" green poison balls in enclosed traps inside the barn it work great! started seeing some rats a few years back when the new housing construction started so I started using it, fella at Dallas greens told me about it and it took care of the problem takes out field mice in a heart beat the eat it then it makes them dehydrated and the venture off to look for water and die, every now and then I will see one that is on the brinks and pick it off with my air rifle from the back deck "tiny game hunting"


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Is it bad Karma if a guy traps a rat then throws it over the fence trap & all back to the neighbor it came from?? 

My wife scolds me. I have no love for the guy. I've told him about his rodent problem & he doesn't seem to believe me or care. I just want to let him see the evidence.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

JerryH said:


> Is it bad Karma if a guy traps a rat then throws it over the fence trap & all back to the neighbor it came from??
> 
> My wife scolds me. I have no love for the guy. I've told him about his rodent problem & he doesn't seem to believe me or care. I just want to let him see the evidence.


I'm having a similar issue, but not with rodents. My neighbors across the street have cats that are using my flower beds in my front yard as the litter box. They have collars so I can't bring myself to dispatch of them, but I'm having a heck of a time getting them out of the yard.

Cats. They need to stay where they belong......in the road.

Neighbor issues aren't pleasant.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

caddis8 said:


> Cats. They need to stay where they belong......in the road.
> 
> Neighbor issues aren't pleasant.


Funny...that's what I say about dogs. I am so sick of dog crap all over my yard from the neighbors that I am close to dispatching them myself. A little bit of accidentally spilled antifreeze in the right place should do the trick!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

caddis8 said:


> I'm having a similar issue, but not with rodents. My neighbors across the street have cats that are using my flower beds in my front yard as the litter box. They have collars so I can't bring myself to dispatch of them, but I'm having a heck of a time getting them out of the yard.
> 
> Cats. They need to stay where they belong......in the road.
> 
> Neighbor issues aren't pleasant.


I had the same problem a friend of mine told me to place some pin wheels on the edges of the flower beds so I did and in my situation the cats chose another yard.. I bought the plastic pin wheels they where bigger and held up better to the weather give it a try.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not a fan of any critter's crap that is not mine in my yard at all. 

I saw a sign that I wanted to put up. "Here he lay all cold and hard the last D*%@ dog who S%($ in my yard.

I've got some neighbors who take their dogs for walks and leave turds in my yard. I assume that they figure since I have my own dog I have to clean it up anyway. 

Cats are worse just because they hide it and mark all over, and it's all in the same place, so it gets to be a bigger problem. Don't always know what to do when it's all piled high. It's worse in the summer when I'm weeding and I kneel down or put my hand in a hidden pile of cat turds. 

My dog has crapped in others yards before. I try my best to have a bag so it can be cleaned up, or I send the boys over with a shovel if it's close enough. But that is the rare exception.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

caddis8 said:


> I'm not a fan of any critter's crap that is not mine in my yard at all.
> 
> I saw a sign that I wanted to put up. "Here he lay all cold and hard the last D*%@ dog who S%($ in my yard.
> 
> ...


I like that sign Caddis8, the dogs don't no better, it's the owners that piss me off that don't have no respect for peoples property.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

agree with that.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

caddis8 said:


> I'm having a similar issue, but not with rodents. My neighbors across the street have cats that are using my flower beds in my front yard as the litter box. They have collars so I can't bring myself to dispatch of them, but I'm having a heck of a time getting them out of the yard.
> 
> Cats. They need to stay where they belong......in the road.
> 
> Neighbor issues aren't pleasant.


Carpet tack strips in the dirt would deter me if you know what I'm saying....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

nickpan said:


> Carpet tack strips in the dirt would deter me if you know what I'm saying....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hmmmmmm.......That is a possibility. Don't kneel on them. But that's a definite possibility.


----------

